# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  هل يعاقب القاتل في الآخرة إذا تاب أو أقيم عليه الحد في الدنيا؟

## أبو عبد الله العماري

:فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،، أما بعد:
أطلب كل من له علم في هذه المسألة أن يساعدني في إجابة هذه المسألة الآتية:- 

إذا تاب القاتل وجاء ليحد الحد منه ثم يقتل أو يعفى أو يأخذ منه دية فهل بقي عليه شيء أم أنه معاقب في الآخيرة بإذن الله ؟ 

أفيدوني بارك الله فيكم وجعل الجنة مثواكم مع ذكر الأدلة .

----------


## ابو ربا

راجع شرح ابن حجر لحديث عبادة ابن الصامت في أول البخاري 
كتاب بدء لوحي

----------


## أبو هارون الجزائري

فصل في تفسير قوله تعالى قل يا عبادي الذين أسرفوا على أنفسهم

وقَال شَيْخ الإسْلام تقى الدين أبو العباس أحمد بن عبد الحليم ابن عبد السلام بن تيمية الحرانى قدس الله روحه:


".. والفقهاء إذا تنازعوا في قبول توبة من تكررت ردته، أو قبول توبة الزنديق، فذاك إنما هو في الحكم الظاهر؛ لأنه لا يوثق بتوبته، أما إذا قُدِّر أنه أخلص التوبة لله في الباطن فإنه يدخل في قوله: { يَا عِبَادِيَ الَّذِينَ أَسْرَفُوا عَلَى أَنفُسِهِمْ لَا تَقْنَطُوا مِن رَّحْمَةِ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ جَمِيعًا إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ } [25].
ونحن حقيقة قولنا أن التائب لا يعذب لا في الدنيا ولا في الآخرة، لا شرعًا ولا قدرًا، والعقوبات التي تقام من حدٍّ، أو تعزير، إما أن يثبت سببها بالبينة، مثل قيام البينة بأنه زنا أو سرق أو شرب، فهذا إذا أظهر التوبة لم يوثق بها، ولو دُرِئ الحد بإظهار هذا لم يقم حد، فإنه كل من تقام عليه البينة يقول: قد تُبت، وإن كان تائبًا في الباطن، كان الحد مكفرًا، وكان مأجورًا على صبره،.." 

المصدر: مجموع الفتاوى/ المجلد السادس عشر.

----------


## بدرالسعد

قال ابن كثير في التفسير:
 (والذي عليه الجمهور من سلف الأمة وخلفها: أن القاتل له توبة فيما بينه وبين ربه عز وجل)
وورد حديث عند ابو نعيم في الحلية بقبول توبة القاتل عمدا وفي مسند أحمد وصحيح ابن حبان أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( السيف محاء للخطايا)

----------


## أم هانئ

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :
"القاتل إذا كثرت حسناته : أُخذ منه بعضُها ما يرضى به المقتول ، أو يعوضه الله من عنده إذا تاب القاتل توبةً نصوحاً" انتهى .
"مجموع الفتاوى" (34/138) . 
وقال ابن القيم رحمه الله :
"والتحقيق في المسألة : أن القتل يتعلق به ثلاثة حقوق : حق لله ، وحق للمظلوم المقتول ، وحق للولي . 
فإذا سلَّم القاتل نفسه طوعاً واختياراً إلى الولي ندماً على ما فعل ، وخوفاً من الله ، وتوبة نصوحاً : يسقط حق الله بالتوبة ، وحق الولي بالاستيفاء ، أو الصلح ، أو العفو .
وبقي حق المقتول : يعوضه الله عنه يوم القيامة عن عبده التائب المحسن ، ويصلح بينه وبينه ، فلا يبطل حقُّ هذا ، ولا تَبطل توبةُ هذا" انتهى .
" الجواب الكافي " ( ص 102 ) . 
وبمثله قال الشيخ العثيمين رحمه الله في " الشرح الممتع على زاد المستقنع " ( 14 / 7 ) . 
والله أعلم

----------


## أبو خالد الغامدي

المستدرك على الصحيحين*»* كتاب الإيمان*»* فائدة تعجيل عقوبة الحدود 

فائدة تعجيل عقوبة الحدود 

*13* *-* *حدثنا* *أبو العباس محمد بن يعقوب* *، حدثنا* *محمد بن إسحاق الصغاني* *،* [ ص: 153 ] *حدثنا* *حجاج بن محمد* *، حدثنا* *يونس بن أبي إسحاق* *، عن أبيه ، عن* *أبي جحيفة* *، عن* *علي بن أبي طالب* *قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - : "* *من أصاب حدا فعجل الله له عقوبته في الدنيا فالله أعدل من أن يثني على عبده العقوبة في الآخرة* *، ومن أصاب حدا فستره الله عليه وعفا عنه فالله أكرم من أن يعود في شيء قد عفا عنه* *" .* 

*هذا حديث صحيح الإسناد ولم يخرجاه ، وقد احتجا جميعا* *بأبي جحيفة* *، عن* *علي* *، واتفقا على* *أبي إسحاق* *، واحتجا جميعا* *بالحجاج بن محمد* *، واحتج* *مسلم* *بيونس بن أبي إسحاق*

----------

